# Black Kids



## JahDucky (Mar 10, 2010)

I havent seen them perform live but if they ever get their tooshes up to AK its so on!



They put on such an electric show I can feel the energy through my computer screen!



ENERGY ENERGY ENERGY!


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 10, 2010)

If you every want to go to a high energy dance party show check out Japanther. I always love seeing them live.


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 11, 2010)

Will do, captain!


----------

